# My brand new MK7 Golf GTD, collected today.



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Well, today after what seemed to be an eternity, I finally collected my new MK7 Golf GTD, and she was certainly worth the wait. Was really sorry to see the old Scirocco go but hey, that's progress.

I had asked the dealer not to prep the car so the paint work was in excellent condition. So, this is what greeted us this morning at the dealership. Sorry, went a bit overboard with the photos.


DSC_0950 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


DSC_0953 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


DSC_0954 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


DSC_0958 by Sootchucker, on Flickr

So, afterwards, drove the car straight home and began the preparation process.

First I removed the number plates, then power washed the car down, followed by a liberal coating of AF Snow foam. Whilst the snow foam as dwelling, I hit all the nooks and crannies with a detailing brush with Megs APC. Then rinsed.

Followed with a hand wash using the Two bucket method with Megs lambswool mits. Then rinsed.

Hit the paintwork with a liberal coat of Iron-X, and i was genuinely surprised at the level of fall out the car had. Then rinsed.

Followed with Autosmart Tardis to remove the last of the glue marks from the transport sheets.

Clayed the car with Bilt Hamer soft clay (which to be honest removed very little). Then washed the car again, rinsed and dried with waffle drying towels and my hot air blower. With the paintwork now clan and smooth, I used Werkstat Prime on a DA with a polishing pad, followed by a coat of AF Tripple on a foam applicator.

Finally, 2 coats of GTechniq C2V3 applied leaving the paintwork like glass. Wheels were cleaned and decontaminated and Poorboys wheel sealant applied. All black trim hit with GTechniq C4 trim restorer, and finally glass cleaned with GTechniq G4 Glass polish.

Interior was as you would expect in mint condition and just need a quick hover and wipe down with a damp microfibre.

So, onto the afterwards....


AGE_3513 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3512 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3516 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3518 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3520 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3521 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3524 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3527 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3528 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3541 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3543 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3545 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3546 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3547 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3550 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3529 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3531 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3533 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3532 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3534 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3535 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3537 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3538 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Lovely car dude, very nice


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome stunning car


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely. 

Hoping to get mine on the 4th November. Can't wait.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

What a sublime car!! I feel the same waiting for my new ST mate :lol:


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Really nice car, love some of the little retro features!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Stunning car mate. Shame to see a fellow roc owner moving on but it's a lovely car.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Lovely car :thumb:


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks superb, love the interior too!

Whats with the plastic cover where the ignition key normally goes? Also does it have some special parking sensor gizmo as I see there are sensors on the sides of the bumpers.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks absolutely stunning, I test drove one but ended up going for the octavia vrs instead, how you found the engine with the DSG that's the combo iv gone for also? (If you've had chance to drive it much today haha)


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Oooh nice, congratulations :thumb: Not a fan of the upholstery if im honest, but beautiful car overall.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

My next car is a golf!


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Good to hear that both of them are on the drive, although I still prefer the BlueGT!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice but would still need to be the GTI for me.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Stonking!!


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

brinks said:


> Looks superb, love the interior too!
> 
> Whats with the plastic cover where the ignition key normally goes? Also does it have some special parking sensor gizmo as I see there are sensors on the sides of the bumpers.


I've kept the plastic there for the time being as I opted for keyless entry (so no ignition key hole), but as I'm getting used to it, didn't want to scratch the plastic searching for the keyhole that doesn't exist 

And yes, I opted for the park assist feature which allows the car to auto park itself -although to be fair, I haven't had time to try this feature yet.

Thanks to everyone else for their comments whether they liked it or not.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks nice mate


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Looks brilliant , nice work . I'm loving the Seats was expecting leather but pleasantly surprised looks a bit old school .


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

The autopark would freak me out I think. I'd be frightened it was going to plough into another car. :lol:


----------



## HAVEN40 (Apr 24, 2013)

Stunning car mate.... As a previous owner of a mk6 gti the bias in me has taken a little while to warm to the mk7. I especially like the seats and the alloys.

Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That looks lovely. White cars really do look fantastic.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Very nice, but I can't help thinking ... VW and 30 Grand!!


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Very nice. I do like white cars :thumb:


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Maniac said:


> Very nice, but I can't help thinking ... VW and 30 Grand!!


Agree, but your dead a long time, so if one can afford it, why not :lol:


----------



## thefettler (Feb 23, 2013)

Love the retro seat fabric. Nice & shiny too. 


The speedo goes to 180mph!


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

I love this GTD! Looks great in white with those alloys, and the seats take me right back to the earlier Mk's. I think that one of these may well be on my shopping list for 4-5 years time, when they'll hopefully be in my price range.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Norbreck21a said:


> Agree, but your dead a long time, so if one can afford it, why not :lol:


I like your attitude


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> I like your attitude


Totally agree. I just bought my first new car recently. I had all the comments "cant hide money", "they must be paying you too much", "its alright for some" etc. I have a few replies that usually quietens them :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> I like your attitude


My XF was £40k and some people have said I'm mental spending that much. But I love it and can afford it so who cares!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

what a great looking car fella and like the look on the wheels they look massive what size are they?
like the cover the dealer put on the car made me smile


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Ah, Norbreck aka Sootchucker, saw these pix earlier elsewhere 

Looking great, lovely car.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Maniac said:


> Very nice, but I can't help thinking ... VW and 30 Grand!!


What's your problem? 

You seem very judgemental, has someone given you the right to question others' spending?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Maniac said:


> Very nice, but I can't help thinking ... VW and 30 Grand!!


Have to admit, I used to agree with this. However, the mk7 golf (other golfs, i wouldnt say so much, i had a mk5) is a better quality car than the 'rivals' focus, Astra, Megane etc.

It also keeps its value very well. And, if the OP has been savvy enough, he wouldn't have paid list price.

As for the comment about expecting to see leather - I don't think you'll see many with it. It's a very expensive option and the 'leather' is only leather on some parts of the seats - also looks cheap IMO.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

:argie: Awesome!! DAS AUTO :thumb:


----------



## Walshe_ian (Apr 13, 2013)

Awesome car but is there an option to not have chav stitched seats


----------



## 172cupleeds (Apr 17, 2012)

rf860 said:


> Have to admit, I used to agree with this. However, the mk7 golf (other golfs, i wouldnt say so much, i had a mk5) is a better quality car than the 'rivals' focus, Astra, Megane etc.
> 
> It also keeps its value very well. And, if the OP has been savvy enough, he wouldn't have paid list price.
> 
> ...


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Walshe_ian said:


> Awesome car but is there an option to not have chav stitched seats


Perhaps you could have phrased that in a more diplomatic way, but I have to agreed I'm not a fan of the GTi/GTD "Jacara" upholstery. Unfortunately the only alternatives are leather for both models.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Walshe_ian said:


> Awesome car but is there an option to not have chav stitched seats


Its not chavvy  its VW history, that pattern was around before chavs


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice motor.

I'm not generally a fan of the mk7 (i have a mk6 TDI) but thats splendid. 

Seats are best part imo.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

172cupleeds said:


> rf860 said:
> 
> 
> > Have to admit, I used to agree with this. However, the mk7 golf (other golfs, i wouldnt say so much, i had a mk5) is a better quality car than the 'rivals' focus, Astra, Megane etc.
> ...


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## asboman (Aug 1, 2010)

What a stunning car, Not a fan of the seats but stunning none the less :thumb:


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Show off. Makes my '05 140 GT look so old.

Lovely car.


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Thanks all for the comments (whether you like the interior or not - I do so that's all that matters  )

As I'm a bit of a pic whore - sorry :laugh:, thought as it had been pi55ing down today, i'd share a few pics of the beading of the C2V3. As has been said, it really is great stuff.


AGE_3572 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3571 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3569 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3568 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3567 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3551 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3553 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_3554 by Sootchucker, on Flickr

Also managed to get round to load the speed cameras on the Navi Pro (you can see the 40mph one in the photo below)


AGE_3562 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Norbreck21a said:


> Thanks all for the comments (whether you like the interior or not - I do so that's all that matters  )
> 
> As I'm a bit of a pic whore - sorry :laugh:, thought as it had been pi55ing down today, i'd share a few pics of the beading of the C2V3. As has been said, it really is great stuff.
> 
> ...


i have to admit. the more im looking at this the more i love it and want one. i dont think the seats are "chavtastic" at all. i love the seats.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Stunning! :argie: :argie:

Great shots & I like how they have the cover on it that says "I'm ready to go Home!" :lol:

What camera did you use to take these photos? It's a fantastic camera by the looks of it.

Enjoy the new motor mate.


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful car! Enjoy it. :thumb:


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Stunning! :argie: :argie:
> What camera did you use to take these photos? It's a fantastic camera by the looks of it.
> 
> Enjoy the new motor mate.


Thanks. It was a Nikon D3s with either 24-70 or 50mm f1.4 lenses.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Now that my friend, is a fantastic looking car, inside and out! I see you've gone for a great spec too with the keyless go/nav pro etc... 

Looks tremendous, congrats!


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

DW58 said:


> What's your problem?
> 
> You seem very judgemental, has someone given you the right to question others' spending?


WOW.. Touchy.. take a chill pill lol... and by way of response, has someone given you the right to over react and be so oppressive that I can't voice an opinion?  It's a public forum, I wasn't making an attack I was expressing an opinion.

Anyhow, silly oppressive people aside.. It's a lovely car...but my comment is as it was, it seems a lot of money.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

That's a beauty bud.
Great photos :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Maniac said:


> WOW.. Touchy.. take a chill pill lol... and by way of response, has someone given you the right to over react and be so oppressive that I can't voice an opinion?  It's a public forum, I wasn't making an attack I was expressing an opinion.
> 
> Anyhow, silly oppressive people aside.. It's a lovely car...but my comment is as it was, it seems a lot of money.


People say this but when you pay £16-£18k on a polo, fiesta then £25k - £30k for a top of the range spec'd up golf is reasonable.

Things go up in price, its all relative.


----------



## maigrait (Mar 4, 2013)

Thats one lovely car...


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Maniac said:


> WOW.. Touchy.. take a chill pill lol... and by way of response, has someone given you the right to over react and be so oppressive that I can't voice an opinion?  It's a public forum, I wasn't making an attack I was expressing an opinion.
> 
> Anyhow, silly oppressive people aside.. It's a lovely car...but my comment is as it was, it seems a lot of money.


No, not touchy. A member has posted excellent photos of his new car of which he is justifiably proud, you respond with a crass and unwarranted comment. An opinion is one thing, but to make a derogatory comment as you did is just plain rude and unnecessary.

I'm sure you drive something which you think gives you the right to your rude and superior attitude, but just consider this ... ... others might not like the brand you drive, they may think it vulgar and over-priced, but do they say so? I don't know what make of car you drive, but I'd wager an educated guess


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I've not really paid much attention to the mk7 but that is a very nice motor  Love the cover the dealer put on it before you picked it up too 

Love the seats!


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

To be honest, I'm not in the least bit bothered and not in the slightest bit offended- we all have different levels, and to be honest in a way he's right. The list price (that I certainly didn't pay anything like) in this spec is £32.5k - which is a whole lot of money for a Golf.

However, my wife's and my circumstances are that we have no kids to worry about, the mortgage is paid off, and we both have very rewarding and well paid jobs (by the way, I am only just 50 a few weeks ago, not 70 in case you were wondering :lol.

So as we can afford it, and to be honest, there wasn't a lot else that really excited us, then why not.

Oh, and by the way, if you think that was a lot of money for the Golf, I dare not tell you how much we paid for the wife's new Polo Blue GT a few months ago in the spec we got that in 


AGE_0235 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Actually, I have a soft spot for the Polo's, and that looks very nice! ... Don't tell me how much though or DW58 will hunt me down.. forum police alert... hahaha


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

What a lovely example.

The one VW that i'd happily put my own money towards. 

Hope the car serves you well OP. :thumb:


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

It all good Maniac, actually DW58 I know from another forum and he's a real good guy.

You two should kiss and make up :lol:


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Funny that I've got a GTD coming in 6 weeks (hopefully) and the car we're looking at for the wife is a Polo Blue GT, does seem a lot for a polo but it's quite a nice drive and has twice the HP of her current polo. 

Both your cars are looking good :thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Does it have led number plate bulbs? Just curious lol


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Yes it does.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Norbreck21a said:


> Yes it does.


This is a very random question regarding this, could you take a photo of them in place?

Reason I ask is I have a octavia vrs on order and am wanting some genuine led number plate modules. I have found some genuine VW ones but with the mk7 golf gtd been the same car I'm wondering if they are the ones i am wanting.

Rob


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Not really that much of a Golf fan but that looks stunning :thumbup: Really good looking car - really like the front of it.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Lovely car, fantastic spec. I’d love one!

A bit about the cost, yes some people might baulk at the prospect of shelling out £30K for a hatchback, however, the Golf has that understated elegance/quality about it. It say’s a lot about the owner, in that they can afford quality, but don’t want to shout about it.

On the other hand, the AUDI A3, is for the opposite end of the spectrum - those badge snobs that want to shout ‘look at me’ and seeing that the idiot usually hanging 2 inches off your rear bumper is in an Audi, Give me the VW or something else from the VAG Group.

Out of the VAG range, I’d have the new Golf, or new LEON

Enjoy your new motor OP


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks very nice, I see the 80's Chequred theme is making a reapearance on seats.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous! Golf's are growing on me more and more!


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

That is a very nice car. All the VAG motors these days seem to have a more classy and grown up feel and look to them.

Very nice.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

think it look spot on certainly well ahead of my car interior looks very nice too especially the steering wheel


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

Norbreck21a said:


>


Those fogs look ace, all brake duct chic, bet they look cool on?

Err... i like the interior it's a VW heritage thing.


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> This is a very random question regarding this, could you take a photo of them in place?
> 
> Reason I ask is I have a octavia vrs on order and am wanting some genuine led number plate modules. I have found some genuine VW ones but with the mk7 golf gtd been the same car I'm wondering if they are the ones i am wanting.
> 
> Rob


Just for you Rob, although it's not a very "detailing world" post 


AGE_0691 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0690 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0689 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


----------



## Izzy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

stunning car mate.


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

this is beautiful!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Norbreck21a said:


> Just for you Rob, although it's not a very "detailing world" post
> 
> 
> AGE_0691 by Sootchucker, on Flickr
> ...


You absolute diamond .

Just been to my VW dealer and there was a white 5 door GTD, i kind of fell in love with it


----------



## J400uk (Jun 12, 2013)

Very nice choice OP. Have been following your BlueGT thread on uk-polos.net, this should complement it nicely!


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Well it looked 100% better when delivered that when I got my boxster from london. Helen Keller cleaned it I think

Looks great now


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Great looking car. I like the interior, can understand why some wouldn't but they are probably too young to remember the mk1.

And 30k... Yes its a lot of money but you have to spend it on something.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmm, I want!! Love the interior.

Maris


----------



## Zetra (Oct 23, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> Great looking car. I like the interior, can understand why some wouldn't but they are probably too young to remember the mk1.
> 
> And 30k... Yes its a lot of money but you have to spend it on something.


Absolutely agree about the interior design! I still remember mk1 and mk2 ( mk2 in my opinion the best generation ) with their 70 bhp and 80 bhp ( inter-cooled the latter and just for mk2) 1.6 turbo diesel GTD, and yes, that was then ; mid 80s... 
About the money, it is worth remembering that GTD/GTIs hold well their value .....


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah the joys of cleaning a brand new car.

Looking very nice, liking the seats.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks lovely. White is certainly growing on me.


----------



## Le_Momo (Nov 25, 2011)

Lovely car! 

I've got a mk6 GTD, the seats are one of my favourite things about it, will probably change it for a mk7 once they drop into my price range.


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Love the old school interior


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

Crackin car matey, enjoy..


----------



## Shonky (Sep 21, 2013)

Cracking that mate, nice touch on the dealerships part too with the cover haha


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Dode said:


> Totally agree. I just bought my first new car recently. I had all the comments "cant hide money", "they must be paying you too much", "its alright for some" etc. I have a few replies that usually quietens them :lol:


I get this all the time at work since buying my bmw m135i. My usual response is to ask how much they spend on **** and booze a week................


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Exactly - it translates simply to one word, _Jealousy_.


----------

